# How much to charge?



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Sunday night I was feeding our pasture boarded horses at approximately 8pm. I noticed a gelding took a nice chunk out of his face. I brought him up, rinsed it out and cleaned it with a Nolvason solution and txted the owner a picture and to get the ok to call the vet. Our regular vet was out of town and had to call an emergency service.

Long story short, I was there till after midnight. The vet was extremely thorough and put a million knots in each of the 15 sutures. The horse wasn't exactly cooperative and had to be sedated 3 or 4 times and of course I had to hold him and a flash light for 2 hours for a total of 3.5-4 hours from start to finish. I don't mind doing this at all other than my toddler didn't make it to bed till almost 1am (that little stinker!) but I'm not sure what to charge for my time. I feel horrible that this has already cost her a small fortune and normally don't charge a hold fee during regular business hours. 

I've been lucky that most incidences we've had have been during the day except for one where the horse passed away (strangulating lipoma sp?) and I wasn't about to charge her for her horse dieing..I'm hoping to find an industry average here... thanks for your help!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Maybe this is just me but I'm going to say if you do not already have a fee listed in your boarding contract that pertains to holding a horse for the vet after your normal business hours, you cannot spring that fee on your boarder after something happens. I understand you wanting some compensation but nobody appreciates hidden fees. Maybe let it go this time and post a bulliten with a price for the future?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hmmm, that's a hard one.....
You don't want to take advantage of a bad situation, and you don't want to feel taken advantage of either. 

Are you very close with the horse owner? Maybe they'd repay you with a nice dinner out? :wink:

Otherwise you need to decide what your time is worth.
$10 an hour, $15?
Also take into account it turned into a *very* late night emergency.
I think most people who board still understand your personal time is yours, and you should be compensated.

I guess if it is some one you know fairly well, you could discuss what is fair between the two of you?

Sorry if I am not much help here, just tossing out some ideas....


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

HI! Ive been looking around and the going rate for hold around here(Pa) is 5.00 holding fee,then a 1.00 an hour for every hour after the intital hour the appointment takes.Ive seen nothing about after hours though...If you dont mind me asking ,Why didnt the boarder come after he/she was notified the horse needed a vet?If you have nothing in your contract, id eat this one and change the contract to include after hours holding charges. Best of luck! DW
Board FeesBarn Board:$350Pasture Board:$200 with a 3lb. grain per day max.Recovery/Layup Board:Base fee $375, plus fees for servicesLesson, Coaching & Training FeesExercise Ride/ Exercise Lunge:$10.00Training Ride/ Training Lunge:$20.001/2 hr Private Lesson:$20.00Hour Private:$30.001/2 hr. Semi-private:$15.00Hour Semi-private:$20.00Coaching at Show:$30.00Day Lease of School Horse for Show:$25.00 
Other Service FeesWound Cleaning & Dressing:$2.00 per timeLeg Wraps:2 legs = $2.00, 4 legs = $3.00Injections (SubQ and IM only):$2.00Applying Meds provided by Owner (eyes, orally):$1.00/day (incl. 2 X day)Administering wormer provided by Owner:$2.00Meeting the vet/farrier/etc. (in emergency or if horse not on farm schedule):$10.00*Trailering General:$0.50/mile + $20.00/hourTrailering to Show (that HHF is attending w/empty spot):$30Clipping — whiskers/bridle path/ankles:$15.00Clipping — Trace clip:$30.00Clipping — Blanket clip:$40.00Clipping — Body clip:$50.00Clipping — Ears:$15.00Braiding — Eventer Style:$35.00 (sleazy hood recommended)Braiding — Hunter Style:$50.00 (sleazy hood recommended)Mane Pulling:$25.00Mane Trimming:$15.00Handwalking:$5.00/20 minsCold Therapy wraps:$5.00Cold Hosing:$5.00/20 minsBasic Grooming:$3.00


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

Whoops...didnt mean to post my whole services thing......


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

starline, 

I still think you should charge for this service, depending on the conversation you had with the boarder when you texted her and let her know about the injury. If you said something like "That's okay, I'm already here and I can handle it" ....the boarder may have reasonably assumed the service was free. If you said nothing of the kind, and the boarder *asked* you to handle the horse for the vet and take care of it, I think you should charge a reasonable fee. 

I would start the clock at when the vet actually showed up, I would not charge for waiting time, even considering it's after hours. If you normally charge a fee for handling for vet or farrier, I would let that fee cover the first hour, and then figure out an hourly rate for your time after that. $50. in total seems to be totally reasonable to me. 

If this is a boarder that you have a good relationship with, explain the situation to her and ask her what she thinks is fair.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

(Note to self.. Never run a boarding barn! lol)

Wow, sorry you had such a long night!
I think I would have to agree with Zeke on this one. If you didn't have prior notice about hidden fees, then maybe you should just eat this one.
But you are certainly within your rights to now change your policy.. with due notice.
If I were the boarder, I would have done everything in my power to try to be there, but sometimes we can't, which is why we board.
Hopefully this boarder appreciates what you have done. If I were them I would be buying you a gift card or something at least, but that is just me.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

If you charged me for this, I would be moving my horses. It can be hell being the one who is the BO but that is why I pay board. I don't live there and can not be there 24/7


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

WickedNag said:


> If you charged me for this, I would be moving my horses. It can be hell being the one who is the BO but that is why I pay board. I don't live there and can not be there 24/7


No one would expect you to be there 24/7 but you should go if called and your horse is injured. You pay board for a roof, feed and cleaning not for a nurse.
This would not even be an issue with most people because they would have been there for thier horse.
I would like to know the circumstances on why the owner wasn't there before I render an opinion.
If they were being lazy I would charge them 10.00 per hour


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I would expect to pay the amount that is in my boarding contract. As you are asking, I assume that there is nothing in the contract about this, so I would not (as a boarder) expect to pay anything. 

I pay for full service field board, therefore I would not expect to pay anything. I would give her something, maybe money, flowers or a gift certificate for dinner or something, but that is only because she is a good friend and she is wonderful with my horse.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

You might not like my opinion but...

I've boarded at 7 different barns over the years. Some barn owners seem to focus a lot on the short term, wanting to make sure they are compensated exactly for every service every time. The barn owners who seem to have long-term, good and loyal boarders are the ones who focus more on the long term satisfaction of the boarders. 
Obviously boarding is a business and you want to make money. But you might end up making more money in the long run by keeping great boarders who pay on time and don't cause problems for you.
So if this were my horse I would understand if the barn owner charged me for her time. But if she didn't charge me, that would stand out in my mind. In the future if I was thinking about leaving the barn because that other barn across town has a new cross country course, or has a great new indoor arena, I would remember this incident. It would be hard for me to leave a place where I knew the barn owner gave such outstanding care to my horse. 
In the future I would also try to make it up to the barn owner. Say she was going out of town and the barn help was sick. I would remember her service and offer to clean the barn and turn the horses out for her. Or maybe she admired a bit I had - if I was planning to sell it I would just give it to her. 
There are so many barns where you can go and pay for everything and get your horse taken care of. But there are a few special barns where the owners go the extra mile. Those are the ones that have waiting lists and the undying loyalty of their boarders.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Isn't this a tough one? Maybe I should post my boarding contract to see if anyone has anything to add along with my barn rules and price sheet.. I also have a FAQ about our policies and all of this is posted on my website.

I hold for the farrier and vet for free with group appointments. Since I include farrier (trimming) I hold for free but if they use a different farrier and need me to hold for them its $10. I think I will amend my price sheet for after hours.

I think I will let this one go and just charge her for the bute and antibiotics I supplied.

I'm not sure why she didn't come up there. When I was a boarder, I would leave work or class to come see whats wrong with my horse but then again I didn't trust the workers or managers to know what they should be doing. I'm glad she feels comfortable letting me handle it at least. She does live 30-40 minutes away and she probably had class the next morning.

What do you think is fair for after hours? and what do you consider after hours?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> No one would expect you to be there 24/7 but you should go if called and your horse is injured. You pay board for a roof, feed and cleaning not for a nurse.
> This would not even be an issue with most people because they would have been there for thier horse.
> I would like to know the circumstances on why the owner wasn't there before I render an opinion.
> If they were being lazy I would charge them 10.00 per hour


I am assuming there was a reason the boarder was not there. I would be there immediately if something happened to my horse but I also know that if I was not the BO would do what was necessary without charging me. Guess that is what I love about being from SD ... not everything revolves around the almighty dollar. I am always willing to help the BO...not afraid to help fix a fence or take over chores for him if he is out of town. He is not afraid to return a favor.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

To me after hr would be after the last feeding. That is usaly when you go back to your house for the night and dont come back out unless you like to do a befor you go to bed cheak. As for how much $10 or $15 an hr maby.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I would deem after hours as after the last feed too. I would expect to pay somewhere in the $10-20 an hour range, maybe if it were in the higher amounts it would encourage the owners to come out to their horse. 
You could always cut someone a deal for a special situation, if they are away on vacation or whatever. 

To me dealing with a medical emergency is more involved than holding for a farrier - many horses can be thrown in the cross ties while you muck out of whatever. 

It might be easier to set an exact time though for your after hours services, 8pm-8am. Although I am not a barn owner, I would think that you might want to word this carefully in a contract so that the owners could not take it as a possibility that you are watching the horses in this time. I wouldn't want the possibility of a law suit if something happened to a horse in the after hours time.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

WickedNag said:


> I am assuming there was a reason the boarder was not there. I would be there immediately if something happened to my horse but I also know that if I was not the BO would do what was necessary without charging me. Guess that is what I love about being from SD ... not everything revolves around the almighty dollar. I am always willing to help the BO...not afraid to help fix a fence or take over chores for him if he is out of town. He is not afraid to return a favor.


I had to go out of town for my husband's grandmother's funeral and it just so happened that my worker had to be out of town as well. I had 2 boarders out of 16 who volunteered to feed/turn out stall horses but no one wanted to feed our pasture ponies (it can be a little scary at times). 

I definitely cut people slack when they make an effort such as not being consistently late on board or picking out a stall but that is few and far between. Unfortunately the "Almighty Dollar" makes the world go round. I have a family to provide for and a mortgage to pay. Running the barn is my only job... People think because I own a horse facility that I have money to spare lol. Not so much!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I understand that you have bills to pay too. I have never been late even by one day since I started boarding my horses 10 years ago. I am never afraid to help out my BO no matter the size of the place I was at. In return my BO has always been willing to help me out.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

gottatrot said:


> You might not like my opinion but...
> 
> I've boarded at 7 different barns over the years. Some barn owners seem to focus a lot on the short term, wanting to make sure they are compensated exactly for every service every time. The barn owners who seem to have long-term, good and loyal boarders are the ones who focus more on the long term satisfaction of the boarders.
> Obviously boarding is a business and you want to make money. But you might end up making more money in the long run by keeping great boarders who pay on time and don't cause problems for you.
> ...


I fully agree with this! I have been with my BO for 16 years now and I would NEVER leave and she does have a wait list. I forward her two months board when I can just to show my appreciation. She does not charge me for these types of services but she doesn't have to ask, I will usually include extra on my checks or work around the barn if she has taken care of something for me.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't think its so much as the almighty dollar....as really an extra 30 bucks in the pocket means nothing in the grand scheme of things.
Its more having the boarder realize that A LOT of time, and sacrifice of personal time went into dealing w the horse into the wee hours of the morning.

I myself don't like getting into the whole well i was here for x amount of hrs for your horse I need x. But I would hope that my boarder acknowledged it, and compensated me accordingly w a card, or a kind gesture. I have had similar situations, and have received gift cards, wine and homemade cards....did that pay for my time....not really, but at least I know it was appreciated.

But if you do want to charge....Id say for now you have to forgo this incident and maybe send out in your newsletter something to the effect of...._.starting April 1 2011 we will be charging a 10 fee for every hour past X time that we are handling your horse in an emergency situation__s._*..*.obviously youd take the time to word it more effectively, but ya get the jest.
Of course you could use desecration when situations arise and charge on a case by case, but at least this way the boarder wouldn't be surprised to see a fee on their monthly statement if something did come up.


----------

